# Water Clarity Report



## hunt0035 (Mar 20, 2009)

Just looking for a water clarity report from the area, always look forward to coming down and seeing cobes in that pretty clear water, last year it was like fishing in the mud!





So for you guys that have been out looking, hows it look?


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 26, 2008)

Its without a question worse than last year. 



I would post the chlorophyll chart again, but out of fear of seeing a hundred boats for sale on the classified forum, I'll hold off.


----------



## Mattatoar (Apr 30, 2008)

I can tell you the water clarity is bad from the surface on down to about 80-90 feet; maybe 10 feet visibility. The water is full of dark green matter that blocks out most of the light. Once deeper than the 90 or so feet itimproves to 50+ foot visibilitybut still dark so most color is totally muted out. I was out on Wednesday and it has been that way all winter.


----------

